# المعاهدة الدولية لمنع التلوث بالزيت في البحار marpol 1997



## bahhar2001 (6 مايو 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]المعاهدة الدولية لمنع التلوث بالزيت في البحار*[/FONT]​ 
International Convention for the Prevention
of Pollution from Ships


 


http://superuploader.net/58a92a534164-MARPOL-1997-rar.html​ 




Password انظرالمرفقات​ 






​


----------



## gadoo20042004 (8 مايو 2009)

مشكور جدا و لكن الاسم الصحيح هو:
المعاهدة الدولية لمنع التلوث من السفن
لان الزيت لم يعد هو الملوث الوحيد بل هناك الصرف و العادم و الموادالكيماويةواخرى......


----------



## AHMED MOHEB (26 مايو 2009)

والله المجهود ده جامد اوى ومش لاقى كلام يوافى تعبك يا م. محمد والف والف شكر


----------



## mnci (20 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر اخى
 free ebooks download


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى بحار

بعد اذنك وضعت ملف الباسورد فى المرفقات .. وذلك للاعضاء المسجلين فقط


----------



## Eng-Maher (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخى بحار تأكد من الروابط


----------



## البحار البحري (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


برنامج رائع لحذف AUTORUN FILE من الفلاشات ويعمل تلقائيا مع وضع الفلاشة

Mercedes-Benz E 250 BlueTEC

windows HSC2 2009

HUmmer 2009

تقنيات السيارات الكهربائية

نظام التشغيل الجديد من (جوجل) يـصـيـب (مايكروسوفت) فـي (مـقـتـل)

أتفضل

شاهد القاهرة اليوم يوميا في رمضان

أستمع الي أذاعة القران الكريم​


----------



## moroco (29 أغسطس 2009)

Very very useful

thnx


----------



## الرااااوي (15 مايو 2010)

مشكووور اخي


ولكن لم استطيع التحميل قد تكون المده انتهت

ارجو افدتي ضروري جدا


----------



## sasadanger (15 مايو 2010)

موضوع مفيد جدا ومميز


----------

